# do you think my crank could be bent?



## Chilly1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum. Here's my situation. Last fall I was on the last cut of the season, I was about a quarter of the way around the first lap and I thought to myself that something doesn't quite sound right. Before I finished the thought, there was a bang, the mower stopped and some white smoke was coming from the engine. I knew it wasn't good. I broke a rod and pushed it through the small plate on the side of the engine. Disgusted I put it away as it is only 4 years old. It's a 20 hp B&S V-twin. Today I took a stab at it and pulled it off the mower. I managed to get some of the debris from inside then took the cover off frim the broken side. I was able to push the piston in no problem with my two thumbs with barely any force at all. I took the top off surrounding the flywheel so I could get a grip on it. To my surprise I was able to turn it too with very little force watching the intact piston slide within the cylinder. My neighbor has a piston and rod that will fit as a replacement. But if the crank is bent, which I was told it might be,( before knowing everything was moving freely) that I should trash it. But with all parts moving free, what are the chances that the crank is ok and I can just pull it apart, give a good clean, replace the rod and piston and only really have to purchase a new gasket kit?


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

If you can get away with only the cost of new gaskets, it might be worth a try not knowing if the crank is bent. Before you do, try to determine why the con rod let go so you don't throw your money away. Also check the cylinder bore to make sure it wasn't scored up. If in doubt, compare it to the good side. Check to make sure that the parts from the neighbor are same as what goes in your machine. If the connecting rod or piston are different weights than what it originally came with, you will throw the engine out of balance by installing them instead of the correct parts!


----------



## woodman71 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you have a machine shop in your area you could possibly get them to check to see if it is bent, it shouldn't cost you much at all if anything. It is a simple procedure for a toolmaker.


----------

